# Poljots Have Japan Miyota Mov'ts?



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just browsing on ebay, and came across item # 350175398298

I haven't done much research on Russian watches, but I assumed they had something other than Japan movements. It just doesn't seem Russian. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Even Invicta which was originally a Swiss manufacturer uses Miyota movements now.

The world's topsy turvy!


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Designing and building a new movement must cost a bomb. It's not surprising that many manufacturers look to Miyota or ETA for bulk supplies of quality

movements to save on R & D and, in some cases, possibly to stay in business.

I read somewhere recently that only Seiko and Rolex still make everything in house. If it's true that Miyota is a subsidiary of Citizen then I guess they make a third.

The same seller has a crono "Shturmanski Gagarin" which I am tempted to take a flyer on. Anyone know anything about either the seller or the watch?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

redsquid2 said:


> Just browsing on ebay, and came across item # 350175398298
> 
> I haven't done much research on Russian watches, but I assumed they had something other than Japan movements. It just doesn't seem Russian. What are your thoughts?


Several years ago, Poljot did a batch for Romanov brand (owned by Anlina), some of which had Miyota automatics. At the time, the Poljot 2616 and 2627 were not yet back in production, and the ETA was too expensive for that particular model range. Some of these watches were also released as Poljot watches. My guess is that the Poljot-branded examples were just to use up the cases ordered for the Romanov job.

There was also an 'Okean' branded watch with Miyota movement made at the Poljot factory. I don't know who owned the Okean name at the time, but it was probably a contract job.

These days, there is no more Poljot. Volmax own the Aviator, Shturmanskie and Buran brands. The tools for the 26mm and chrono calibre have been bought by Maktime and distributed between their Moscow facility and the recently acquired Zarja factory in Penza. Vostok bought the tools for the Poljot alarm in 2004 but have no intention of making any more.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Filterlab said:


> Even Invicta which was originally a Swiss manufacturer uses Miyota movements now.
> 
> The world's topsy turvy!


here's a (swiss?) rotary that i bought a few years ago, i really liked this watch and paid more than i normally would have, imagine the shock when it was powered from the land of the rising sun!!!

Miyota powered Rotary...



















as ever, sorry for the poor quality pics 

john


----------

